# Conceal carry permit



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I finally went ahead and got mine. :beer: This was based upon advice from two of the most respected members of this site. I doubt if I will ever carry concealed on my person, but this allows me to legally have out of sight in my vechile. I may just need to obtain a new heater.

Any suggestions? I am leaning 40sw or 357 mag for sure not a 9mm.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you ever want to hunt with it, and if so what? Revolvers are a little more hunter oriented, but semi-autos are more thin profile and conceal better.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

lookin for a semi


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My first semi auto was a Colt 1911 that shot terrible. I didn't learn fast and my second was a Colt 1911 that shot worse. I bought a cheap little Smith and Wesson Sigma in 380 and it shot circles around the Colt. So I traded that on a Kimber 1911 and a few months later they came out with a stainless, so I had to trade again. The Sigma had a fixed barrel so it also out shot the Kimber.
I like the 45 calibers and the 380 was just to small even though it concealed wonderfully. One day I was in Gun and Reel sports here in Jamestown and looking at the Springfield XD compact. I brought in my Sigma and traded again. 
Anyway, the polymer frame is about the same thickness as the model 1911, it shoots just as well with an inch shorter barrel and the compact comes with a 10 round clip that makes it very concealable, and a 13 round clip that makes it virtually identical to the duty carry model.

Can't beat a high capacity auto the same size as a 9mm or 40 cal, but with 45 thump, and carries light.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ahh
<<
<<

P229 in 40 or .357Sig

P220 in 45

220 is a little large for CCW but you can make do.










:beer:

huntin1


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

Is there a website?

Where do I go to get my concealed carry permit?

Do I need to have the actual gun I will be carrying before I can get the permit?

yooper77


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

"My first semi auto was a Colt 1911 that shot terrible. I didn't learn fast and my second was a Colt 1911 that shot worse."

I have no doubt that that experience is true. And yet....forums (and gun talk) never fail to amaze me. One fellow will post about an unsatisfactory experience with a particular firearm and then the next post will exclaim how that same type firearm is the best thing ever to come down the pike.

My experience with 1911's is totally opposite. I bought my first one many years ago now, I guess that it has well over 50K rounds through it with rarely a hiccup (the hiccups can all be traced to my handloads but we are still talking about being able to count them on my fingers with fingers left over.) It is a Gold Cup and is still one of the most accurate pistols I own, certainly the most accurate semi-auto. Then I bought a second 1911, a Springfield Loaded - used, it isn't quite as accurate as the Gold Cup but functions as well. The best thing to come down the pike.
Just another take on the subject.
Another very nice .45 is the little Glock 36 - very concealable.
Pete


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> This was based upon advice from two of the most respected members of this site


.

Oh wow didn't know we had two most respected... I kind of thought we were all respectable. But yea most on here probably have one or two they personally look up to. :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

yooper77 said:


> Is there a website?
> 
> Where do I go to get my concealed carry permit?
> 
> ...


No

Your local Sheriff or Police Department.

No

huntin1


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Concealed Weapon Permit also lets you get around the waiting period for purchasing guns. I walked into The Sportsmans Wearhouse in Fargo, picked up the Kimber .45 I had been eyeballing, walked up to the cashier with 4 boxes of shells and my credit card and then walked out to my truck with the new member of the family.


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

huntin1,

Thank you, I will give it a go.

yooper77


----------



## xdm40 (Nov 26, 2008)

In my opinion one of the best cal. is the .40 S&W. With slightly higher velocities than the .45 it hits as hard and sometimes harder than the .45 with a bit less recoil. I have owned a smith .40 and an HK USP .40 as well as a 1911 in .45. After researching data and shooting both calibers. I think the .40 is better. I just bought a new Springfield XDM .40 on Tues. and can,t wait to go shoot it. I have heard stories of criminals jacked up on drugs and taking several hits from a 9mm and still up and moving. 9mm is out. I suggest a .40 cal. That is what will protect my castle. I have a con-carry permit and plan on getting a sub-compact XDM .40 for concealed carry if I like this full size XDM. I'll post again after shooting several kinds of ammo. eace:


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a Glock 23 in 40 cal, a sig 228 in 9mm, and a sig 232 in .380 and I have carried them all concealed. My preference is the 40 for knock down power but there are many times it's just too big and bulky to carry.

The .380 gets the most carry time, small, compact, and accuate at 25 yards. Most of you will tell me a .380 is too light, but seven rounds from a .380 should stop just about anyone.

The problem with concealed carry is if the guns too big you won't carry it. The other problem is too much caliber for a small gun. Glock makes a nice sub compact 40 but you better hold on and make that first shot count because it'll take you a minute to get that little monster back under control.(Atleast for the average shooter).

But all that was completly off the subject. Go with the .40 you'll love it, my .357 hasn't seen daylight in years.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

What is required to get the permit?


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Mid sized glock. If you must have a .40 and I have 3 I would do G23. The 27 is actually a breeze to shoot. My G19 is the one that is carried the most though. If you do your job with shot placement, a 9mm is plenty. A bad shot with a .40 or .45 is still a bad shot and will not end the fight.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Daren99 said:


> What is required to get the permit?


Go to your Police or Sheriff's department and ask for an application and a manual. And ask if they have some one who does the testing. The application and manual pretty much explains what you need to do.

You can also download the manual here: http://www.ag.nd.gov/BCI/CW/2007Manual.pdf

You cannot download the application though.

huntin1


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Huntin 1


----------



## xdm40 (Nov 26, 2008)

striped1 said:


> Mid sized glock. If you must have a .40 and I have 3 I would do G23. The 27 is actually a breeze to shoot. My G19 is the one that is carried the most though. If you do your job with shot placement, a 9mm is plenty. A bad shot with a .40 or .45 is still a bad shot and will not end the fight.


Yes, with good shot placement a 9mm can be plenty. But, in most situations, the average citizen may not always stay calm enough to get the "perfect shot". Extensive testing has proven that the larger calibers such as the .40 and .45 will penetrate deeper and produce a wider wound channel which equals more damage. I am not trying to bad mouth the 9mm. I am just saying the .40 or .45 make more sense to many people who research the data and learn to shoot there gun by doing a lot of shooting. :strapped:

Thats my 2 cents. :2cents:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

if i got shot with a 9 i would make like a tree and get the *#&% out of there. and has anyone that has their conceil ever used their gun?


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Iam a LEO in Wi. but before that i worked for the Chicago police 
Dept. Was involved in a line of duty shooting and makeing that 
choice will stay with you forever . Its how you come out the other 
side that maters . My choice is a 45 for many of the reasons that 
were allready said.

8)


----------



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

I carry a 4" XD-9; I don't belive the hype about caliber size, it all comes back to shot placement, and I trust myself just plenty.


----------

